# Apology



## iasimp1997 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just wanted to apologize for my behavior on this forum. I've been looking through my posts, and I'm ashamed of some of them. I've acted very immature in the time I've spent here. An example of some of my ridiculous posts could be:

"_By the way, this thread has seriously offended me. THINK BEFORE YOU POST, ATHEISTS 
I have no other problems with atheists (besides the fact they don't believe in God). But I will if they post their retarded opinions on how humans "evolved" from MONKEYS (bull)._"


*shivers*
I was a douchebag.
Now, I'm not saying that I'm not Christian anymore, I'm just displaying that because that's one of the best examples of me being a retard. I wasn't really, you know, that intelligent at the time, so I tended to often display my arguments irrationally.
Still, I can't excuse my douchey behavior.
But I do intend to change.
So, I offer everyone here my full apology. I may get out of control sometimes and be stupid once or twice, but I'm doing my best to avoid that.

Thank you,

~Ian


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 30, 2010)

you were never a douchebag. maybe ben, but not you

JK


----------



## aronpm (Jul 30, 2010)

> Subject: Hey!
> 
> Watch it. Some people actually believe in your so-called "fairy tales". I think your post in the "Giving up Cubing for Lent" thread's starting up another thread war, like the one in the "Teen Problems" thread.
> I'm not a mod or anything, I'm just sayin'. It might get you banned. MIGHT.





> Subject: Go to hell.
> 
> Exactly what the title says.
> Stop bugging me.



Just thought I'd add some examples. 

Second one after I said that he called some of my weed-smoking friends retards.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 30, 2010)

Weed is dumb. Justin Beieieieiber does it supposedly.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> > Subject: Hey!
> >
> > Watch it. Some people actually believe in your so-called "fairy tales". I think your post in the "Giving up Cubing for Lent" thread's starting up another thread war, like the one in the "Teen Problems" thread.
> > I'm not a mod or anything, I'm just sayin'. It might get you banned. MIGHT.
> ...



Thx. No, srsly. I was actually gonna ask you for that, as I've deleted most of my PMs


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 30, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Weed is dumb. Justin Beieieieiber does it supposedly.



Yeah, The Biebz is ALL ABOUT tha chronic.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 30, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Weed is dumb. Justin Beieieieiber does it supposedly.
> ...



Well, given his relationships with Usher and Ludacris, it is very probable that Bieber draws some (but not much0 influence from "The Chronic." Dr. Dre's legacy will live on long beyond the realm of artists under his wing.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 30, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Weed is dumb.






I beg to differ.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't drink the weed! And definitely don't eat the anchovies from spongebob O_______O


off the topic: weee, iasimp1997 is immature


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> > Subject: Hey!
> >
> > Watch it. Some people actually believe in your so-called "fairy tales". I think your post in the "Giving up Cubing for Lent" thread's starting up another thread war, like the one in the "Teen Problems" thread.
> > I'm not a mod or anything, I'm just sayin'. It might get you banned. MIGHT.
> ...


 
I have some too:


iasimp1997 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...


----------



## shelley (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for being a man and owning up to it. It already shows you're improving.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ian, i was thinking of making one earlier also. I think it is needed for all my bad crap. Good job 
I personally want to apologize for all my insulting opinions and not well thought out comments all over this forum. I am sorry.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 30, 2010)

shelley said:


> Thanks for being a man and owning up to it. It already shows you're improving.



this is what i was going to say..after i saw your ridiculous post about atheists awhile back I couldn't take anything you said seriously.

Thank you for realizing how you've been acting and being a man about it.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 30, 2010)

^^ I agree. Although, if you DID want to get into a debate, don't just be insulting, actually give points on why you think you're right and they're wrong. Just sayin'.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 30, 2010)

though I have something to apologize for as well: my immature way of reacting to a string of bad solves. I nearly posted a rant underneath my 3x3 avg5 in the newest weekly competition, and when I get 3 non-sub-3:30 megaminx solves in a row I instantly quit the megaminx for several hours.
I'm not sure how much of this has gotten out on the forum, but if it has, I'm sorry for that.


----------



## brunson (Jul 30, 2010)

shelley said:


> Thanks for being a man and owning up to it. It already shows you're improving.


+1 

Anyone can make a mistake, but it takes real character to admit it and apologize.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 30, 2010)

This should be renamed "the apology thread". lol


----------



## brunson (Jul 30, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> This should be renamed "the apology thread". lol



Sorry.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 30, 2010)

brunson said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > This should be renamed "the apology thread". lol
> ...



I was just making a comment.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> ...


He was just making a joke.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 31, 2010)

Good work, man, apologizing for being stupid. Seriously though, watch what you say. You know, the whole "Punished for ETERNITY" thing? Even I wouldn't say that, it would be rubbing it in a little too much for anyone's liking and it gets people all...uncomfortable.


----------



## Kian (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey buddy, you're going to make mistakes everywhere in life, the best thing to do is to own up to them and ask how you can improve. You're being very mature about the situation, especially for your young age. I hope you can continue to enjoy the forum, we're happy to have you!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 31, 2010)

This seems fairly relevant.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 31, 2010)

You're not as bad as me. I'll be making one of these threads in a few days.

I do forgive you, though.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Haha. Sorry, I'm not wrong, there is a God. But that doesn't mean you don't apologize if you _are_ wrong.



Are you...trying to create more conflict?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 31, 2010)

I was talking to the guy in the video.
No conflict with anyone else.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 31, 2010)

Kian said:


> Hey buddy, you're going to make mistakes everywhere in life, the best thing to do is to own up to them and ask how you can improve. You're being very mature about the situation, especially for your young age. I hope you can continue to enjoy the forum, we're happy to have you!



+1
just exactly i want to say..


and for iasimp1997
+100,000


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> I was talking to the guy in the video.
> No conflict with anyone else.



My bad. I only listened to the beginning of the video- I didn't know it got into religion.
I was wrong. 

And shame on Stachu...no reason to bring that up when the OP made this topic in the spirit of reconciliation...


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Edward (Aug 1, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Bump



You're going backwards.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Bump
> ...



I just want as many people as possible to see this.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 1, 2010)

At this point, anyone who's active enough to have needed to read it will have read it. You can let it go.


----------



## goatseforever (Aug 1, 2010)

A real man never apologizes.


----------



## riffz (Aug 1, 2010)

Heh. I guess I can forgive you for your idiocy in the marijuana thread.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 1, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I just wanted to apologize for my behavior on this forum. I've been looking through my posts, and I'm ashamed of some of them. I've acted very immature in the time I've spent here. An example of some of my ridiculous posts could be:
> 
> "_By the way, this thread has seriously offended me. THINK BEFORE YOU POST, ATHEISTS
> I have no other problems with atheists (besides the fact they don't believe in God). But I will if they post their retarded opinions on how humans "evolved" from MONKEYS (bull)._"
> ...


Many don't have the balls to apologize or even acknowledge they did wrong. I forgive you, though I doubt you actually said that stuff.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 2, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> A real *bully* never apologizes.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been thinking of doing this, geared towards my behaviour towards newer users and my deep hatred of being contested.

It takes major f**king balls to admit how wrong oneself is, and I applaud you for that. Many Internets for you, good sir.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 2, 2010)

Gibbs from NCIS would slap you on the back of the head for this.


----------

